# Ceado E5SD



## ARN22340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Does anyone have a Ceado E5SD or thoughts on performance v's the Niche Zero or alternatively performance of the Ceado E5P.

Thanks


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

This might help: Niche Zero vs. Ceado E5SD
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/49756-Niche-Zero-vs%2E-Ceado-E5SD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARN22340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Simmo1969 said:


> This might help: Niche Zero vs. Ceado E5SD
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/49756-Niche-Zero-vs%2E-Ceado-E5SD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the link


----------

